# XDA and Rootzwiki



## magicriggs

I maybe opening a pandora's box but a quick question. Is XDA getting a bad rep. I used to use XDA alot back in the day but now its like everything is on Rootzwiki. I dont think one rom thats 4.1 for the Gnex is on xda. and if its there then its a link to rootzwiki. Just wondering if their has been a fall out for xda or what?


----------



## mil0ck

magicriggs said:


> I maybe opening a pandora's box but a quick question. Is XDA getting a bad rep. I used to use XDA alot back in the day but now its like everything is on Rootzwiki. I dont think one rom thats 4.1 for the Gnex is on xda. and if its there then its a link to rootzwiki. Just wondering if their has been a fall out for xda or what?


First point, there are multiple 4.1 ROM:s for the GSM GNex there on xda, just check the forum and you'll see. Infact the whole GSM GNex community there on XDA seems bigger then on Rootz. (But I don't know if you mean CDMA, because then I have no idea)

Secondly, IMO ofcourse (I'm not stating fact just giving my point of view ), XDA have seemed to be getting bad rep for the hard mods and very strict rules, and then not seeming too "noob-friendly" and so on, plus Rootzwiki have seemed more forgiving of, for example posting in the wrong places. This has lead to some people leaving XDA and only posting on Rootz, or the other way around.

I myself left XDA for quite some time, until I started returning now and then. And the reason I left XDA was that I didn't feel treated nicely when asking questions, in fact I was suspecting to be flamed if I asked a question, just because I didn't know as much about the subject as everyone else. Though I did not ask any questions there. I only read, and read for about a year. And what I think was the reason for that me (as a complete noob) did not feel welcome asking questions was just seeing some people, from time to time posting a question in the Dev. section, and then, everyone knew that that person was gonna be flamed (on XDA). That keept my afraid from asking questions, which is just stupid. That's why I left for Rootzwiki where I felt more welcome to post questions. It also made me mad that on XDA, people seemed to be able to be banned for asking a "noobie" question in a ROM thread or alike. Now I ofc know that I can ask a question, without being flamed, if the question is asked in the right place (On XDA).

I've also come to realize that XDA and Rootz are two different sites with different rules and different behavior,both mods and users.

As you might notice I don't post a lot, I mostly read, but have found that people on both XDA and on Rootz are nice, but XDA has a worse reputation.

So for a short answer for your question, yes XDA has a bad reputation and there are people leaving XDA, but overall the community there (on XDA) seems bigger and I belive it is still growing.

That was just my opinion on the matter, but I'm glad that you brought the subject up.
Edit:Edited my text a little thought I was posting on XDA and not Rootz, lol.
Sent from my Rascream/Trinity-powered GNex


----------



## magicriggs

thank you very much for your input and i totally understand what you mean about XDA, im glad im not the only one that feels that way. Also i was referring to the CDMA side of the gnex. But yea i used to be all about XDA and going to that site is like walking on egg shells. but again i appreciate your input.


----------



## b16

XDA is a different breed of people and principles. Leadership is our main objective here.


----------



## ashclepdia

from what i have gathered, the reasons for many devs leaving xda as their "main hangout" had to do with the way they were being treated by "self entitled users"(those who felt they DESERVED the developers free work, and then proceeded to complain about every little thing without ever once trying to do something to help fix any issues) and also the way that the site "reps"(i guess you could say reps, mods, owners, w/e you wanna call them i can't think of the correct term right now) had apparently started slipping when it comes to putting the developers FIRST and FOREMOST. 
when you look at it this way, how many devices has rootzwiki GIVEN away FREE to DEVELOPERS just to help push forward the development community of those devices, and then you look at what has xda done lately for the actual developers(that without them, these sites would never exist mind) lately.
rootzwiki has quickly become the fastest growing development community out there for one main reason, THE SUPPORT they give to the ACTUAL developers. and then of course you add in the solid base of users who are not only using the developers work, but they come into test threads and barely hesitate to get down and dirty with test builds and trying to give back information to the developer so that they may make a better end product.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## magicriggs

Thank you guys for all the input. And I do feel a different atmosphere being here at rootzwiki as opposed to xda. A good atmosphere


----------



## Hellboy

Way I look at it in here its like a place you kick back rest your feet on the coffee table and relax. Over there its like being in prison. Always watching your step looking over your back. Always on guard. If your not part of a click then you're sol. Rootz seems like android forums but with more devs in it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t3lancer2007

I just find Rootz Wiki to be so much easier to use than XDA. XDA's layout is terrible.


----------



## yarly

mil0ck said:


> Secondly, IMO ofcourse (I'm not stating fact just giving my point of view ), XDA have seemed to be getting bad rep for the hard mods and very strict rules


I always thought XDA rarely enforced rules unless someone complained and that would be the only time you ever saw most moderators. Most of the Mods on rootz generally post to the forums on a daily basis. Some people don't like us being around, but they're generally the ones that would be abusing and flaming others on some site like XDA. XDA neglected their Rezound forum so much that they actually had to post that they cleaned it up.


----------



## blaineevans

I like Rootz.. except for Yarly, Mustang, and Natemz.. those guys are jerks.

On topic: I try to get into XDA, but I rarely feel the need to post anything.. ever. I think I have 3 posts, and they were all nonsense.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheLowEnd1

I just came over from XDA to Rootz. Obviously I feel completely different about the matter than others here cause that's where I started but I came up in probably the best sub forum on XDA (X2 forums) and we were ALOT more forgiving than the rest of the forum. I hate the lack of reading and critical thinking in most sections but really I wouldn't anywhere else for information. When I was looking around for information on the X2 Rootz had nothing I needed...it was always behind. XDA is a little more refined and very organized despite the chaos.

Hopefully my Rootz foray goes better than it did last time. I'd really like to branch out and learn something new.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

TheLowEnd1 said:


> I just came over from XDA to Rootz. Obviously I feel completely different about the matter than others here cause that's where I started but I came up in probably the best sub forum on XDA (X2 forums) and we were ALOT more forgiving than the rest of the forum. I hate the lack of reading and critical thinking in most sections but really I wouldn't anywhere else for information. When I was looking around for information on the X2 Rootz had nothing I needed...it was always behind. XDA is a little more refined and very organized despite the chaos.
> 
> Hopefully my Rootz foray goes better than it did last time. I'd really like to branch out and learn something new.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Different forums are better for different phones. The XDA for the OG DX is sad, very little posts there. The DX by far sees the most active community here and @ DXF.

That being said, I've had an XDA account for a lot longer than my Rootz account. My XDA account still doesn't have enough posts to post in Development subsections (10 I think?) So, that should tell you which one I prefer pretty easily. 

It can be useful to lurk over there sometimes, for example I've been watching The VZW S3 nonsense over there pretty anxiously as they've been trying to bypass the bootloader, and when I had a KF it had a much more active area over there for it. In short, it really just depends on the device as far as activeness, and then community.


----------



## rom flasher

I can't even register at XDA because they block registrations from Verizon IP's for spam purposes, and (sadly) Verizon is my only form of internet. I still read stuff over there, but as a SuperNoob I feel much more comfortable posting over here.


----------



## TheLowEnd1

rom flasher said:


> I can't even register at XDA because they block registrations from Verizon IP's for spam purposes, and (sadly) Verizon is my only form of internet. I still read stuff over there, but as a SuperNoob I feel much more comfortable posting over here.


That's incredibly f-ing stupid. I might make a ruckus about that for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PonsAsinorem

Goose306 said:


> Different forums are better for different phones. The XDA for the OG DX is sad, very little posts there. The DX by far sees the most active community here and @ DXF.


The reverse is true of the Inc. Very little posts here, and a ton at xda. :-(


----------



## droidrage729

I get a much more negative tone when I post at xda whether I'm asking a question or just discussing a topic. My experience is I've gotten way more assistance and have had way more civilized conversation here then over on xda. That's just my experience. and it isn't the same person or group.


----------



## monte666

I like both for different reasons and it also depends on the phone on how people are at xda the g2x forum became a lot more civil lately. The people on the sensation forum always seem really nice when im there. But rootzwiki does seem more noob friendly 
From my Damn phone


----------



## ashclepdia

TheLowEnd1 said:


> I just came over from XDA to Rootz. Obviously I feel completely different about the matter than others here cause that's where I started but I came up in probably the best sub forum on XDA (X2 forums) and we were ALOT more forgiving than the rest of the forum. I hate the lack of reading and critical thinking in most sections but really I wouldn't anywhere else for information. When I was looking around for information on the X2 Rootz had nothing I needed...it was always behind. XDA is a little more refined and very organized despite the chaos.
> 
> Hopefully my Rootz foray goes better than it did last time. I'd really like to branch out and learn something new.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


yea
the xda x2 forum is where i started also(technically i started at droidforums.net) the x2 forums were probably so nice due to the fact that we all knew that we were pretty much screwed when it came to support and that we were "on our own" to help each other pretty much. since we were a pretty small community we came to understand each other pretty well and got along great for the most part (unless your name was MELVIN) and when new users come in and can easily see everyone trying to be helpful they aren't as afraid to ask questions and take the advice even when told to just go read <insert link here> lol

but when it comes to the galaxy nexus, and other POPULAR devices (aka NOT the X2 lol







) i prefer to come to rootz.
for the most part that is.
both sites have their ups and downs.
for all the noob posts and noob hating you see at xda, you see some here also.
honestly that part is just the nature of the beast when it comes to forums like these. people get frustrated after reading same questions and answers over and over.

the main reason i find Rootz better, above all the "more info, less/more flame posts, moderators do this/that, etc....." is like i mentioned before, Rootz has taken over the position as the site that ALWAYS puts the developer before the user. they do as much as possible to further development.

what/when is the last thing you saw XDA DO for the development community by doing something (anything) for the actual developers?(I'm not asking this to bash them, i am honestly curious, i haven't seen anything and if i have missed it i would really like for someone to point me in the direction of what I've missed. thank you in advance! i don't like to be misinformed so if I am please tell me why i am wrong thank you!)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheLowEnd1

I swear ash, you are the king of long posts...lol and you're wrong about XDA not helping devs...they get cool Recognized Developer status under their names! 
All joking aside - I'd take Rootz's (


----------



## ssmr2t

I dont like XDA- purely because of the power tripping nerd mods.

Yeah, maybe a forum for phones isnt a place to joke at all since it's serious business.. but I got banned from XDA for
posting "I just downloaded the latest ICS system dump and its very fluid"

Seriously.. I got private messages from 3 different moderators talking down to me like my mom and the third one just
banned me.... so I basically got negative warning posts from the first two mods, then teh third banning (from a different mod)
for the sake of banning. Thats like your parents both yelling at you, then your grandma coming into the mix and grounding you.

Anyways, what really urks me about XDA is how their homepage has a picture of that fat xda tv show host on ever other
posting,,,over and over and over. I miss looking at sassibobs boobs on the homepage


----------



## yarly

I know I shouldn't say it, but I always speak my mind regardless







. I actually prefer XDA's videos over rootz most of the time. Why? Most are done by developers that aren't afraid to rip a device apart internally. If I'm going to watch something about tech, I want to be educated and enlightened. If I want to see boobs...well there's other places for that









I never had a problem with the XDA staff myself, but I rarely read it anymore (I did post quite a bit on there, like say 1,200 posts in a year). XDA's issue is it's so large that the staff don't all know each other or know what the other is doing anymore. That and so many users, it's hard to keep the trolls in check. Granted even the specific forum mods for a subforum can be MIA as well, but I think they have been working on that somewhat finally. Just my unbiased (well as much as I can be) opinion. Once bad behavior becomes the norm in a community (which is usually both the fault of staff and users) it's hard to get rid of it. XDA kind of suffers from that and trying to deal with it (that + stagnation from being the largest forum without competition for some years). Companies suffer from the same things. Examples would be Microsoft, Apple, RIM and some others.


----------



## number5toad

someone already said it, but my main issue with XDA was the forum layout. terrible! it's so much more convenient to use here, with forums split by manufacturers.

that, and development for my phone (the Thunderbolt) is a lot more lively here than it ever was at XDA.


----------



## cujo6801

I personally like the abuse on xda ...but I'm weird that way...









SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## landshark

cujo6801 said:


> I personally like the abuse on xda ...but I'm weird that way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


Hahaha. I haven't seen you in a while. Miss your humorous posts

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

blaineevans said:


> I like Rootz.. except for Yarly, Mustang, and Natemz.. those guys are jerks.
> 
> On topic: I try to get into XDA, but I rarely feel the need to post anything.. ever. I think I have 3 posts, and they were all nonsense.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Love you too man!!


----------



## durandgir

I mainly spent my time over on Droid forums, I only went to XDA because of the ICS port for the D1, where I got bashed constantly for talking with other users about the Gnex because it was a dead port at the time, on here and droid forums I have never had an issue except on a few occasions. XDA is barely controlled, I have never seen a mod post once over there. R2doesinc was the first dev I followed who left that place because of how they were treating him, Chevy has recently left the place because people were treating him like he was Ultimate Droid. I am so glad that Rootz has a better community, though sometimes I get perturbed when I am told I'm doing something wrong because something worked extremely well for someone else and there is no possible way my phone could react differently. That mindset seriously irritates me but I can get over it lol.


----------



## cujo6801

landshark said:


> Hahaha. I haven't seen you in a while. Miss your humorous posts
> 
> Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


Thanks bro...
I've just been lurking ..
Still got the charge so you know not much to write about...lol

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## jellybellys

XDA's 10 helpful posts requirement was what drew me away. That alone is one of the reasons I LOVE RootzWiki.


----------



## TerrorCandii

I just love Rootzwiki, and their show's/reviews I watch. Grew up with XDA, but as well left because I felt most users bad mouthed Devs, as if they did something wrong. The other day i came across a post, where a user(No names, out of respect)...Quote "Hey dev, you going to finish this rom, or what". To me, that was the last line, after which I left my props to the Dev and filed a complaint against the user. Though I do wonder back, on occasion, just to update a few things for my girl's S4g. Rootz-5stars guys. Keep it up. Not chosing sides, just prefer the more respect, relaxed, coffee shop feel of Rootzwiki. Run by amazing people, where Devs, noobs, and veterans alike can speak freely and not be......completely flamed into complete tardness.


----------



## yarly

TerrorCandii said:


> I just love Rootzwiki, and their show's/reviews I watch. Grew up with XDA, but as well left because I felt most users bad mouthed Devs, as if they did something wrong. The other day i came across a post, where a user(No names, out of respect)...Quote "Hey dev, you going to finish this rom, or what". To me, that was the last line, after which I left my props to the Dev and filed a complaint against the user. Though I do wonder back, on occasion, just to update a few things for my girl's S4g. Rootz-5stars guys. Keep it up. Not chosing sides, just prefer the more respect, relaxed, coffee shop feel of Rootzwiki. Run by amazing people, where Devs, noobs, and veterans alike can speak freely and not be......completely flamed into complete tardness.


We have that happen on rootz too. Generally we step in when users get rude with a developer though or if someone reports it.

Example, not to pick on poor charge owners: http://rootzwiki.com...120#entry748358

Also explained to them in a followup post how they could properly track the git repositories.


----------



## TerrorCandii

Lol, I understand...just an example. I always try to keep a positive view. If I think my wording would be taken in a negative way, I go back and edit. I know how much the devs do, and have been a part of the Android community since my G1 days.


----------



## yarly

Yeah, it's easy to misinterpret things on the internet. No one on the staff likes to be the bad guy to users though. If a users gets themselves in any serious trouble, they have to kind of "hang themselves" by continuing to be a problem after being asked to calm down or after being warned. Rootz staff is close knit though. We all know each other while on XDA, many of them do not because of their vast size.

Also, is that deadmau5 in your avatar?


----------



## TerrorCandii

Indeed it is good sir, Deadmau5 is amazing. Thanks for noticing, Lol. I usually toss him on while working on my tablet, or just rummaging through the forums.


----------



## dennis96411

I haven't been on RootzWiki long enough, so I'll just talk about my experience on xda. Too many freeloaders asking for ports of ROMs when the developers are working their asses off developing the ROMs they are already working on.

There is this one guy that makes the threads for my phone very unbearable for everyone. He would post completely irrelevant things along with the word "swag" every 10 minutes; it drives us insane! He got banned twice already for trolling, but that didn't stop him from coming back whining for CM7 to be ported to our phone. Sigh. I'll let my witty signature do the rest of the talking.

Sent from my Samsung Exhibit II.
"Boys have swag; men have class. If you have lots of swag, your [REDACTED] haven't dropped." -Mr. Herp a Derp


----------



## TerrorCandii

Indeed...I have grown tired of feeling like I was surrounded by children with no control. RW juat makes me feel comfortable, and at home "Sigh" °







°


----------



## yarly

TerrorCandii said:


> Indeed it is good sir, Deadmau5 is amazing. Thanks for noticing, Lol. I usually toss him on while working on my tablet, or just rummaging through the forums.


I'm a big deadmau5 fan. Though I'm a fan of most electronic stuff. I listen to it when I program, especially stuff without vocals.


----------



## RageXicity

I use both. Rootz is more eye friendly but can lack content that xda has since xda been out longer. The mods and admins on xda seem near invisible and here you can see them frequently being active. Both sites can have immaturity but thats to be expected on any forum you find on the internet. I normally ignore the "drama" and just come for what i want.


----------



## Hellboy

I think xda its more of what section they hang out in. Just because you don't see them doesn't mean they are not watching. Like you said xda is way larger than rootz. Here in rootzs the section I frequent I only see yarly and landshark post. Does that mean other mods don't drop in to see what's going on?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable

The only problem I ever see on XDA is that one or two mods are pretty quick to close threads if they're in the wrong section, but honestly if you're around there you see how often they end up having to move threads as well. I'm not sure what it is but most new posters here seem to find the right area off the rip. Over on XDA so many people don't bother searching before posting and do nothing to locate the right section. There's a dedicated thread for introductions, yet every day there's someone new posting a "Hi" thread in General Discussion.

It is interesting how development varies from site to site. It is much easier to locate Roms for your device and ask questions about them here as well as finding basic mods, where as the Theming community on XDA is ridiculously thorough. I really don't see much grumbling on XDA when people ask questions, but it does vary somewhat from forum to forum. Mods are definitely active though, especially in Off-topic and the Theme sections, but again, that doesn't necessarily continue when you get into every phone sub-forum.

I have never had any crazy experiences, but I do feel a bit more relaxed when I'm on Rootz than I am anywhere else. I think part of it is the forum theme, with its muted colors and clean layout. I think the bigger part though is that everyone here seems to respect everyone else. XDA also has the quirk of having users from all over the world with different senses of humor and propriety so that really does factor into things. Also, XDA is mentioned frequently in articles, so many see that and think it's the place to post every little question that comes up instead of looking at it as the development board that it is.


----------



## psycho_maniac

t3lancer2007 said:


> I just find Rootz Wiki to be so much easier to use than XDA. XDA's layout is terrible.


Its gotten worse too. Before it was OK, but now they added that stupid bar on the right. Wtf. I turned that off as soon as I could. Ppl seem nice here. Plus the cdma community seems bigger here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jGdsvfPd

my impression so far, of both communities (regular xda user, new registered rootzwiki user but have been read-only for a while) is that there's a lot of "noobs" around asking/posting stuff where it doesn't belong and generating a lot of noise. you can't really use either community without some noise filtering.
on xda though the noise gets cleaned up/closed more often


----------



## landshark

jGdsvfPd said:


> my impression so far, of both communities (regular xda user, new registered rootzwiki user but have been read-only for a while) is that there's a lot of "noobs" around asking/posting stuff where it doesn't belong and generating a lot of noise. you can't really use either community without some noise filtering.
> on xda though the noise gets cleaned up/closed more often


We were all noobs at one point. So a little understanding when dealing with users who aren't as familiar with rooting/modding or the layout of the forums goes a long way toward making an all-around good environment. The staff moves threads posted in the wrong place when we see them or they are reported to us, but we can't be everywhere all the time.


----------



## MissionImprobable

Far more rampant noobery on XDA, but there are far more members. I still feel that this place is just a lot more chill.


----------



## giveen

I post on several forums, but I am starting to like my TabletRoms.com and Rootz because people actually respond.

I can't count how many times I have posted on XDA in regard to questions with dev'ing and no one has responded for days and days and days.......(and still haven't responded to them)
So unless you are in the "in", no one ever answers you.


----------



## jellybellys

I just feel like RootzWiki is so much more well moderated than XDA. That's all.

Thank you rootz mods and admins!


----------



## blaineevans

I hate Rootz.


----------



## jellybellys

blaineevans said:


> I hate Rootz.


Too bad.


----------



## dennis96411

I don't like Root..... Beer.

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## MissionImprobable

You commie!


----------



## dennis96411

I like apples.

Sent from my SGH-T679


----------



## psycho_maniac

dennis96411 said:


> I like apples.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679


I like turtles!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

I love lamp.


----------



## landshark

Hold on guys, are you going off topic in an off topic thread? <---- Ya see what I did thar? LOL


----------



## bigmook

I don't really post on xda simply because of the attitude. even of I know the answer. I answers a couple of questions (simple answers) and got flamed


----------



## blaineevans

bigmook said:


> I don't really post on xda simply because of the attitude. even of I know the answer. I answers a couple of questions (simple answers) and got flamed


Quit posting useless information in the off topic thread!

/flame

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy

Thank you I wad getting cold in here.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhowanidin

As they say @ XDA: cool story, bro...

JK!


----------

